# Looking for a Dressage instructor in CNY



## crazyredhorse101 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm currently boarding my horse at a facility just outside of Baldwinsville NY, and I'm looking for someone who would be willing to travel to me for lessons. Ideally, I'd like them to have experience instructing at least through Third/Fourth level dressage (we've been starting to show First Level). I don't have access to a trailer right now, so shipping to lessons is out. 

The only nearby-ish facility I can seem to find is Omega Dressage Center in Skaneateles, but I can't find anything at all about them online other than the name. 

Thanks!
Kala:lol:


----------

